# [SOLVED]polski uklad klawiatury

## hazan

spolszczylem sobie gentoo i zacząlem brac sie za polska klawiature ustawilem

 w pliku keymaps i xorg klawiature pl , ale dalej nie_moge wpisac polskich liter   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Pozdro

Edit by Poe

jakbys jeszcze pisał po polsku, byłoby fajnie - ort  Last edited by hazan on Fri Nov 24, 2006 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lo53r

Jak widać jestem noob, ale chcesz polskie znaki mieć w konsoli czy w środowisku ?

Zamieszczam link do lokalizacji Gentoo, może się przydać http://sinx.wordpress.com/2006/09/13/polska-lokalizacja-systemu-linux-gentoo/

 EDIT 

Wsnioskuje jednak, że jest różnica czy to ma się odbywać w konsoli czy też w X-ach

Cytat wycięty ze strony, do której link podałem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uważam, że możemy przystąpić do edycji plików:
> 
> w pliku /etc/conf.d/consolefont powinniśmy mieć wpisane następujące wartości (jeśli ich nie ma to zmieniamy wpisy):
> ...

 

----------

## hazan

chyba mnie nie zrozumiales ,

 to co mi podales to mam ustawione   :Very Happy: 

i nie dziala   :Sad: 

----------

## pancurski

podaj swoj xorg.conf

----------

## PsychoX

Jeżeli używasz KDE:

Centrum Sterowania -> Regionalne i dostępność -> Układ klawiatury

to najprostsza metoda

----------

## hazan

xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Oct 16 22:13:48 PDT 2006

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayot" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 "

    Option         "Emulate3Button" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "LG StudioWorks 78D"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 120.0

    Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

uzywam fluxbox-a  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Pzdro

----------

## lo53r

Głupia pytanie, ale może jednak:

Przy próbie pisania ąćężźół itp powstają krzaczki czy cokolwiek? A i jeszcze jedno jaka jest szansa, że poprostu nie masz czcionki obsługującej polskich znaków ?

Tylko mnie nie bijcie za te pytania

----------

## hazan

 *Quote:*   

> Głupia pytanie, ale może jednak:

 

przeciez kazdy chce pomoc    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

po wpisaniu  nie pokazuje zadnej polskie litery 

uzywam czcionek przewaznie helvetica [Adobe]

dodam ze system mam caly popolsku i wyswietla mi polskie znaki

Pozdro   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lo53r

Skoro przyjmujesz z taką łatwością moje głupotki to moja kolejna myśl. Tobie xorg.conf powstał poprzez nVidie?

Ja osobiście X'a konfigurowałem poprzez

Xorg -configure

więcej na ten temat znajdziesz  TU 

Zresztą wstrzymuje swoje pomoce do momentu aż wróce do domciu gdzie mam Gentoo  :Razz: 

EDIT przyglądając się Twojemu konfigowi i stronie która podałem zuważyłem pewną różnicę

Na stronie od mojego linka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
> ...

 

U Ciebie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice" 
> 
>     Identifier     "Keyboard0" 
> ...

 

przyjrzyj się linijce zawierającej 

 *Quote:*   

> Option         "XkbLayot" "pl" 

  - tak jakby ktoś Ci zjadł 1 literkę O_oLast edited by lo53r on Fri Nov 24, 2006 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hazan

ja recznie tworzylem xorg.conf, ino po instalacji sterow 

,nvidia-xconfig dodaje swoje opcje np:  Driver  "nvidia" 

zobaczym co znowu wymyslisz   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lo53r

Że ja niby wymyślam O_o. Teraz pisząc to, że sam pisałeś tego konfiga mogę uwierzyć w to, że pominąłeś literke  :Mad: 

I sądze, że to będzie koniec tematu.

PS Żeby nie było źle to odebrane, to miało być żartobliwie i bez złośliwości  :Wink: 

----------

## hazan

poprawilem i nic z tego 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zobaczym co znowu wymyslisz 
> 
> 

 

tu naprawde niemialem nic zlego namysli   :Sad: 

a tak to spostrzegawczy jestes , ja xorg.conf-a przegladalem chyba z 4 razy

----------

## lo53r

Przecież nie obraziłem sie za to, że wymyślam  :Very Happy:  Przecież jest taka prawda  :Wink:  No nie  :Wink: 

Siedze w pracy, a że nic tu sie nie dzieje to sobie przeglądam fora  :Mad: 

Tak czy siak  :Very Happy: 

Wymyślone coś kolejne :

1) przekopiować istniejący xorg.conf

2) Xorg --configure 

3) Xorg --configure wywali ci, że plik xorg.conf.new gdzieś tam zapisał

4) przekopiować nowy do /etc/X11/xorg.conf

5) spróbować O_o

brak mi pomysłów  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hazan

i znowu nic z tego dalej to samo   :Sad:   :Sad: 

musze sie powaznie zastanowic   :Razz: 

pozdro

----------

## lo53r

ale rozumiem, że link, który Tobie podałem obadałeś ?

----------

## Yaro

Pokaż wynik:

```
 grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Polskich znaków nie możesz wpisywać tylko w X-ach?

----------

## hazan

przeanalizowałem  log X-a 

zrobiłem kopie xorg.conf poczytałem 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057.html i inne strony do lokalizacji 

posciagałem inne conf-a z różnych forach i zaczołem się bawic z różnymi opcjami 

i pomogło po dopisaniu   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```

....

Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

...

```

a tak to niemiałem znaków tylko w X-ach

aterm-ie i xterm-ie były 

dzięki wszystkim za chęci żeby mi pomóc   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## lo53r

Jak widać dla chcącego nic trudnego  :Very Happy:  Pozdro i dzięki za zajęcie czasu - przynajmniej nie gapiłem się w monitor bez sensu  :Wink: 

----------

